# Hey, EndTuition



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got to the office this AM and found another 'mystery' package.. It had the beautiful spalted blanks below.. I'm thinking hackberry..but just guessing????.. Man, those are beeyootiful..and the blanks are really dense and heavy..unlike lots of other spalted woods I've run across.. Muchas gracias, Richard...gonna put a lot of thought into what kits to use with them. They will make spectacular pens....

Side note...also had my 'weekly' package from the pen suppliers..This time from Woodcraft..they have some pre cut colored tubes now..nickel, white, black...in several sizes..7 mm is what it got cuz that's what I need. Only need them with some of the transparent acrylics...but the lighter colored acrylics look kinda funny with the brass tubes showing thru the material when finished. Know it's the lazy man's way out....but that's me..LOL.. Been painting the brass ones but the CA licks the paint right off when inserting in the blanks...The nickel ones in the pic look a little gold..but that's just a testament to my photographic skills... Just a FYI for any future acrylic turners...

Thanks again for the blanks, ET...Mucho appreciated..

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20993

jaime :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

You'll really like those tubes. I've used the nickel ones under a clearish/white acrylic and white under a green acrylic.

Looks much better than brass - depending on the look you are going for.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You're more than welcome Jim!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so what kind of wood is it?

looks sort of like spalted pear.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That don't look like my spalted hackaberry


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those blanks are going to make a beautiful bunch of pens. Is that some of that Hackberry ET had in his backyard?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Slip..I dunno what kind of wood it is..Bobby is the hackberry expert far as I know...

ET..you out there ???...whut is this wood ????

In any event..with my customary 'patience' you just knew I couldn't keep my hands (or tools) off of this stuff..Results below...made a spectacular El Grande rollerball.. This 'un is a 'keeper' !!!!!!..."One-of-a-Kind" for shore.:wink:

Thanks again, Richard...and please identify the wood..The whole world is waiting....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That looks like cross grain cutting, very nice. Make me one....lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had some pictures in my other computer that Ike destroyed, so I can't show it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WOW Jim, That is probably one of the most beautiful pens I have ever laid eyes on. That is fantastic. That is a true keeper for sure. With wood that good looking, sure don't need any other fancy stuff such as inlays or anything else. I love it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here's a few that I've turned out

bandless black titanium slimline, Kryptonite over white tubes
black titanium cigar pen, Caribbean swirl over brass tubes
platinum cigar pen, Cloud over nickel tubes


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Tortuga, that is some nice looking wood. It makes a beautiful pen.

Speckle-Catcher, I like that bandless slimline. Looks cool!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sorry guys!
Yep, that is some of the spalted Hackberry I traded for with a guy from Tennesee. I'm pretty sure it's cross cut. I wish I had more ! 
I do have a coule of large Hackberry blocks behind the garage I hope turn out like that but it will be a long while before I know. 

Jim. I knew you would do it justice. Absolutly stunning pen ! 
I had to stop what I was doing and turn a duck call from it as soon as I opened the package myself.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

SC, the first one has some nice looking colors and swirles in it. Very nice lookin pen. Photo brought out the colors well.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Sorry guys!
> Yep, that is some of the spalted Hackberry I traded for with a guy from Tennesee. I'm pretty sure it's cross cut. I wish I had more !
> I do have a coule of large Hackberry blocks behind the garage I hope turn out like that but it will be a long while before I know.
> 
> ...


Is that from the same batch as your last duck call you posted? If so, that is some fantastic wood, because the call was just as good as anything I have seen. The colors look great.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Is that from the same batch as your last duck call you posted? If so, that is some fantastic wood, because the call was just as good as anything I have seen. The colors look great.


Yep. Same wood. Crazy stuff. I turned a Snow goose call from some last night. I love making calls from it, but I hate that it's almost all gone.









I have asked the gentelman if he would consider selling some(or a lot), but haven't heard back.

I will post up more pics tonight.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, That is fantastic. I've been anxious to try the pieces Richard sent me but I think I'll just bring them over to your house and let you make me some.








I'm afraid I can't do them justice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Jim, That is fantastic. I've been anxious to try the pieces Richard sent me but I think I'll just bring them over to your house and let you make me some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.!!! Right, Tom...Don't make me laugh.. Yore skills have preceeded you... Dang..that is purdy wood.. I've worked with spalted stuff before but none of it had the 'body' to it that this hackberry has...

and..SC..now that's the results I'm looking for. Pretty frustrating to fight your way thru a chunk of acrylic and finally get the shape and finish you wanted and there it is !!!...that danged brass tube shining thru in the middle..:redface: Those acrylics seem to me to be about twice as hard to turn as any wood I've handled...but folks seem to like 'em.. Personally, the end results of a beautiful burl or spalted wood is much more desirable..but each to his own, I guess..

I'm gonna try a slimline, a gemini, and a cigar pen with the other three blanks I got..Kinda skrewed up on the El Grande and lost about a third of the blank..FYI..on the ElGr kits the top calls for a 33/64th drill but the hole it makes is just a hair shy of being big enough to slip the tube in...and I KNEW better than to try and tap it down with the hammer.:redface: . Like to broke my heart to see what I done to that beautiful little piece of HB... Live and learn, I guess...

Oh well..off to work now...Gotta go get some more 'beans' ($$$) to buy some more pen kits with....:rotfl:


----------

